# Your name doesn't mean shit anymore



## mmr007 (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm talking to you George A. Romero. I have always liked zombie movies and the 28 days/weeks later series made them that much cooler and scarier but DAMN......

I just watched Survival of the Dead after watching several weeks ago, Diary of the Dead, both of which had Mr. Romero's name attached.

These movies sucked more than anything I've ever seen, including any and all Police Academy sequels (they might actually be scarier).

Both had little to do with zombies and the former actually was about tring to get a a zombie to eat a horse so they would like non human flesh so that we could live amongst them and have them cook and clean for us without wanting to devour our intestines.

Anyway, it's a rant, that's all but damn I feel cheated for wasting my time on the turds that are turned out in this guys name.....


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 12, 2010)

I think that his films are good, but he needs to bring his style up to date a lot more. Zombie movies have become a lot more gritty and realistic since the Dawn of the Dead remake, and they need to follow suit. I'll always watch his films though, because I am a sucker for zombie films.

Those two films were pretty dire though as zombie films go.


----------



## GazPots (Sep 13, 2010)

Ah, the Dawn Of The Dead remake. That was one badass zombie movie.


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 13, 2010)

I watched the original Dawn of The Dead, hoping for a great film experience, but no, it was so cheesy and the logic in it (People standing screaming as a zombie walked slowly towards them. RUN DAMN IT!) was horrible, I really wanted to like it, but couldn't even watch the whole film.

I've watched the remake like 70 times.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 13, 2010)

See I fucking love the original films, Night, Dawn and Day. I put off seeing NOTLD for a long time because it is the oldest and I thought it would be shit, but I really liked it.


----------



## DrunkyMunky (Sep 13, 2010)

I hear ya. Day, Diary, Land and Survival are among the worst movies I have ever seen, not just in the zombie genre. He never got it right IMHO. I'd rather watch Fido 50x than go through a Romero movie again.

I'm going to see the man give a "master class" here in Lisbon at a horror film festival in a few days - it may be interesting.


----------



## mmr007 (Sep 13, 2010)

yeah, his movies used to be cool, back when we as an audience were less sophisticated zombie movie goers, but after watching movies where "infected" sprint after you and vomit blood and bile in your face, the retarded aimless zombies in Romero's films don't cut it

I mean seriously, he has characters trying to train zombies to do their laundry and dishes for them....which means they aren't scary or threatening which means the movie isn't scary

Slow zombies are stupid, it's like as if Stephen King wrote Cujo about a rabid turtle instead of a St Bernard....wouldn't be scary because, like Romero's zombies, you could just walk around the turtle or push it away with a stick.


----------



## jymellis (Sep 13, 2010)

i liked 28 weeks later, i felt the rest of his movies i have seen where the same thing just in a different setting. zombie movies will never be the same after watchg DEAD ALIVE


----------



## DrunkyMunky (Sep 13, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i liked 28 weeks later, i felt the rest of his movies i have seen where the same thing just in a different setting. zombie movies will never be the same after watchg DEAD ALIVE



Just to clarify, 28 Days/Weeks Later are not Romero's work and they are not about zombies in the classical sense. They are people infected by some kind of rage virus.

mmr007, I disagree. Slow - I mean, zombies that don't run like crazy - are great because you think the characters will have no problem getting away but then they will get jumped by a random zombie in the dark. And when they think they can outrun them and end up cornered and eaten. 

Action-zombies on the other hand can give you a different rush and since people are a lot more "sophisticated" - or should I say bored ? - things will probably go this way. Ninja-pirate-zombies are coming, they already did Nazi-zombies.


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 13, 2010)

That new series that's coming to the US has slow zombies and actually looks good.


----------



## mmr007 (Sep 13, 2010)

yeah I know that 28 days/weeks later is not the "dead have risen" zombies but they are zombies just the same. In fact there was another zombie movie, I think it was day of the dead remake at the mall with Ving Rhames and that chick from "Go" where the zombies where mindless but also ran fast....that shit is freaky....otherwise .....meh, not so much

The romero movies seem to just rely on a money shot of seven or eight zombies slurping on bloody intestines and that that will be enough to satisfy horror goers

Anyway, if there is one video game I hope they turn into a movie it's the Left 4 Dead series....that would be freaking cool


----------



## synrgy (Sep 13, 2010)

GazPots said:


> Ah, the Dawn Of The Dead remake. That was one badass zombie movie.



That's the one with Ving Rhames in it, right?

One of only 3 zombie movies I like. The other 2 are 28 Days Later and Zombieland.

All the other ones I've ever seen were boring, to me, and I don't really understand the obsession with zombies that so much of my generation seems to have.


----------



## sentagoda (Sep 13, 2010)

I like none of his movies. Of course they started this and kudos for that, but his two latest is so fucking shit .He is so outdated on this and still makes it so old school. The dawn of the dead remake is how that movie should be .


----------



## mmr007 (Sep 13, 2010)

Zombieland was great, but mostly because Woody Harrelson was funny as hell and Emma Stone is hot as hell...kinda like Lindsay Lohan without the freckles on her arms and powder on her nose...

oh and another funny zombie movie? Return of the living dead with the punk rockers in the cemetary...a mid '80's movie and pretty funny


----------



## synrgy (Sep 13, 2010)

mmr007 said:


> Zombieland was great, but mostly because Woody Harrelson was funny as hell and Emma Stone is hot as hell.



You forgot Bill Murray's amazing cameo.


----------



## mmr007 (Sep 13, 2010)

"I'm sorry but you look like Eddie Van Halen"


----------



## Evil7 (Sep 13, 2010)

I really like the more serious realistic zombie films, but my heart has a sweet spoot for epic cheesy b movie style zombie films.. Sean of the dead,Undead, Dead and Breakfast, and the (Evil Dead) films.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2010)

Personally I love Romero's movies, all of them. Day of the Dead is one of my all time favourite movies. Sure the last two were kinda weak, but they still had that certain something that makes me a Romero fan. The Crazies is a great non-zombie Romero movie too, I haven't seen the remake yet, hopefully it won't have too much Hollywood BS in it.

The thing about Romero's Zombie movies is that they're not just about the Zombie carnage. They're more about how people deal with a hopeless situation.

As for 28 Days/Weeks later, great movies, but the people aren't dead hence not Zombies.


----------



## paintkilz (Sep 19, 2010)

if any of you guys have read the "The Walking Dead" you should be happy to know its coming to AMC along Breaking Bad, and will probably be the sickest thing to feature zombies in motion. its directed by the guy who did the shank, and the green mile. so besides how epic the storyline is, this guy is going to kill iT!!

im not sure if it releases this halloween, or next year. i wish it was this year, but i think its next. funny i cant think of a tv show that was about zombies, and now we get it! let alone were getting a badassed one!

heres the 5min preview of the show. when hes riding the horse through a zombie infested atlanta will be sick!



just saw theres already a dedicated walking dead thread! sorry guys. stoked though, as i just read the show DOES start with a 90min premiere on halloween. AMAZING!


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 19, 2010)

mmr007 said:


> I just watched Survival of the Dead after watching several weeks ago, Diary of the Dead, both of which had Mr. Romero's name attached.
> 
> These movies sucked more than anything I've ever seen, including any and all Police Academy sequels (they might actually be scarier).



Those movies were pretty fucking bad... Police Academy were better.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm pretty much over 95% of the Zombie stuff that's out there, as 90% of it is horrible (either on premise, or just stale). The other 5% is in the "so bad it's good category". Everything is just so stale. The premises of these movies are about as fresh as the zombies themselves.

The most compelling "Zombie" movies have been those in two in the "28" franchise. Though, some would argue they don't really count as "Zombies" in the traditional sense. It's a different take, that happens to be very realistic in both story and filming, yet it's still brutal. The utter lack of true happy endings is also grand. 

I hear 28 Months Later is in the works. If they stick to the type of writing in the previous two films, it'll be phenomenal.


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 20, 2010)

George Lucas hasn't put anything good out since the eighties and his name still means shit.....both figuratively and literally.


----------

